# Prop for HPX-T with 70 Yamaha 2 Stroke



## Poonphish (Feb 23, 2015)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I run a scd3-16 and get 5900rpms on a caimen with same engine, pretty sure the true pitch is closer to 17 though.


----------



## Poonphish (Feb 23, 2015)

Austin Bustamante said:


> I run a scd3-16 and get 5900rpms on a caimen with same engine, pretty sure the true pitch is closer to 17 though.


Is the Caimen a tunnel hull?.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

no tunnel, has a jackplate and can run it pretty much to 6'' and no blowout


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack Foreman custom 14” diameter 14 pitch triple cup. I have it on my HPX Tunnel with the same motor.


----------



## Poonphish (Feb 23, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Jack Foreman custom 14” diameter 14 pitch triple cup. I have it on my HPX Tunnel with the same motor.


Thank you very much


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Poonphish said:


> Thank you very much


Jumps on plane in less than a boat length in a foot of water, ~26-28mph 4500rpm, 5500 trimmed out tabs down 32-33mph two average sized guys, 30mph with three but poles like a tub then. Reverse sucks but to be expected with a heavily cupped prop and tunnel with the jackplate mounted higher than most. Tran compression plate. Jack can set you up with both.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Reverse sucks but to be expected with a heavily cupped prop and tunnel with the jackplate mounted higher than most.


*lol* I'm convinced "reverse" was removed from my skiffs vocabulary...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> *lol* I'm convinced "reverse" was removed from my skiffs vocabulary...


It’s embarassing trying to maneuver at the dock. I swear people think I’ve been drinking all day when I am trying to get around without hitting the dock but I’ll take that over having crappy holeshot and blowing out in turns any day.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

*lol* With the tiller its high comedy...I just remember my father in law's sage advice when I got my first boat: "Never approach a dock faster than you are willing to hit it..."


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Poonphish said:


> Thank you very much


Did you find a prop yet or talk to Jack Foreman?


----------



## Poonphish (Feb 23, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you find a prop yet or talk to Jack Foreman?


I have tried to get in touch with him but have had no luck and gotten no call back. So I am still looking.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Poonphish said:


> I have tried to get in touch with him but have had no luck and gotten no call back. So I am still looking.


He’s in his mid 60’s, keep calling. Do you have both his shop and cell number?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Reverse? In a straight line? Turning while reversing? HA!
I was loading one day and my buddy had this smirk on his face while I was making a big circle instead of backing. 
After we pulled away he asked why I didn't just back up and then go forward. Tried to explain, no go. 
Next time we fished together, I told him I would get the truck and he could load up. 
Watching him try to load up as if it was his bass boat was comical. 
We both got a good laugh that day


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah, I just let my skiff circle around whichever way it wants to go in reverse. No sense fighting it! But it is still so much better than my old tunnel hull, jet drive flats boat that had just about zero directional control in forward or reverse!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bruce J said:


> Yeah, I just let my skiff circle around whichever way it wants to go in reverse. No sense fighting it! But it is still so much better than my old tunnel hull, jet drive flats boat that had just about zero directional control in forward or reverse!


You just have to romp it a little


----------

